# Hello from Fort Worth, Texas



## Tye (Jul 8, 2004)

Welcome to the site Nick. Be sure to keep your pant legs pulled up....it can get pretty deep in here sometimes. Good luck on your hunt. It will be another hot one.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Welcome Nick, good luck on your Hill Country adventure! Check out Cowtown Bowmen in FW if you want to find a good club to shoot at. They are great folks and have a good 3D range. Here's the link.............
http://www.cowtownbowmen.com/Home/index.html
Talk to you later!




Mark


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Nick. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

welcome from mckinney land (n. dallas) where archers have been officially banned from the city limits argh...


----------



## boarstruck (Jul 17, 2006)

good luck on hill country hunt. i grew up in hill country and hunt back home regularly. curious as to where you're hunting at. this is first time on site and hope to share info and tips. i also guide hog hunts around waco and temple. hope to see pictures of a successful hunt. 

boarstruck in troy


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

boarstruck said:


> good luck on hill country hunt. i grew up in hill country and hunt back home regularly. curious as to where you're hunting at. this is first time on site and hope to share info and tips. i also guide hog hunts around waco and temple. hope to see pictures of a successful hunt.
> 
> boarstruck in troy


:welcome: to AT Troy.  I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## boarstruck (Jul 17, 2006)

good luck on hill country hunt. i grew up in hill country and hunt back home regularly. curious as to where you're hunting at. this is first time on site and hope to share info and tips. i also guide hog hunts around waco and temple. hope to see pictures of a successful hunt. 

boarstruck in troy


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Good Luck*

Nick, 
Just my opinion.......if you get a choice, choose to shoot the Axis deer. The meat is superior venison. The aoudad is chewy and tough. We cubed and deep fried it but it still wouldn't go down. I have yet to try to hunt the impala or eat the meat. 
The aoudad also have eyes like no other animal. If you can get drawn on them you will be "lucky". Your best bet is one single slightly quartering away aoudad in front of you. They do make a beautiful mount, however.
Good luck hunting and welcome to AT.


----------



## Nick-FW (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks to all for the warm reception! I will definitely check out Cowtown Bowmen. Oh, and I misspoke when I said impala (or rather I got the wrong info)--there are occasionally white fallow deer and blackbuck on the ranch. The gentleman who is going to show me around when I get there (the broker for my best friend's dad who bought the property to flip 3 days after I hunt...long story) was out there last night with the real estate appraiser and said he saw the biggest aoudad he's ever seen! Anyway, the ranch is a few miles south of hwy 41 on hwy 335, between Rocksprings and Kerrville, for those familiar with the area. It's the far west side of the Texas Hill Country.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT. hows the heat down in Texas.


----------



## Nick-FW (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks. The heat is relentless. I worked in Manhattan last year and forgot how hot it got here even though I had lived here all my life until last year! Next week's hunt should be a little cooler...I hope.


----------

